# CFDs and Indicative Open



## ILJ (1 September 2015)

Hi all,  

Just a quick question in relation to CFDs and the ASX indicative open price. Knowing the previous close and the indicative opening price, using over-the-counter CFDs, is it theoretically possible to place an order to open at the last close and then the moment the market opens, sell at the opening price?

Cheers


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 September 2015)

You can buy on the close and sell on the open sure but you cannot buy yesterdays close today.


----------

